# روابط لتحميل برنامج Primavera Contract Management v13.0



## م هيثم المنسى (14 فبراير 2012)

روابط لتحميل برنامج Primavera Contract Management v13.0

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?tnqvm0vei1v6kcp

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?9bw0d2hwsgda0d8

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?01h1ldacvechn0n

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?94t0bqtmi44p3v4



نسألكم الدعاء 


​


----------



## محمد مطر (14 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك أخي هيثم وجزاك الله كل خير...
أتمنى رفع دروس تعليم البرنامج


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hmt241 (15 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (15 فبراير 2012)

رابط فيديو اول محاضرة 

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gi3ydfrcxmvnmu8


----------



## egycivil100 (15 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخى هيثم
و زادك من العلم و كتب هذه المساهمات فى ميزان حسناتك
تمانياتى لك بالنجاح الدائم و ندعو الله لك بالسعادة فى الدنيا و الاخرة
تقبل تحيتى


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس هيثم.. ولطالما عودتنا على المجهود المتميز ,...*


----------



## hmt241 (16 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس واعانك واثابك الله على فعل الخير*


----------



## محمد صلاح المهدى (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس أحمد وربنه يبارك فيك


----------



## alnda (16 فبراير 2012)

شكرااا وبارك الله فيك
بس ياريت طريقة عمل تثطيب البرنامج


----------



## ashraff (16 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng.soledad (17 فبراير 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع لا تكفيه كلمات الشكر


----------



## deyaa55 (18 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع يا باشمهندس جزاك الله خير


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (22 فبراير 2012)

Thanks for the efforts


----------



## مهندس حسن محمد بحر (22 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسه بس فى ملفات ناقصه يا ريت تكملها


----------



## boushy (26 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك أخى هيثم*


----------



## مهندس126 (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جدا على المجهود ومنتظرين باقى المحاضرات


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا

​


----------



## atefmounir (9 أغسطس 2012)

الزميل العزيز / جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركاتك وإسهاماتك المفيدة الرائعة، أكثر الله من أمثالك لتعم الفائدة، وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## mrtan (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس رياض خالد (14 أغسطس 2012)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## WALEEDANGAA (27 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا لك


----------



## ساندي الخولي (30 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## esas (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووابط لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعمل


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (2 نوفمبر 2012)

اعذروني ولكن فيما يستخدم هذا البرنامج ؟؟
هل هو برنامج البريمافيرا المتعارف عليه أم برنامج ذو خصائص ووظائف جديدة؟؟


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

معزرة لم يتم التحميل


----------



## محمودباشا (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
_لكن الرابط الاخير لايعمل_​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (7 نوفمبر 2012)

معذرة الرابط الاول والاخير لايعمل


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد السواكنى قال:


> معذرة الرابط الاول والاخير لايعمل



الرابط الاخير لايعمل برجاء رفع الرابط مره اخرى .......................... Please


----------



## أبو مصطفي @ (15 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وققك الله لفعل الخير


----------



## wissam 1973 (17 مارس 2014)

اخواني 
لتحميل البرنامج مجانا من الموقع الأصلي
https://edelivery.oracle.com

لكن خلي في بالك المشاكل التي ستواجهك نتيجة الوندوز الذي عندك والوندوز المصمم البرنامج العمل عليه
لأن هذه النقطة قد تصيبك بإحباط ما بعده إحباط
إسأل مجرب


----------



## eng_elhmzawy (21 مارس 2016)

هل يمكن شرح كيفية تشغيل Setup البرنامج


----------



## enghaytham (26 مارس 2016)

esas قال:


> الررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووابط لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تعمل[/QUOTE
> فعلا الروابط لا تعمل
> وأنا ما صدقت لقيت البرنامج
> جزاك الله خير
> بس فى مشكلة ... لو تقدر تحلها يا م/هيثم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (7 مايو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## BENHADJ66 (27 يوليو 2017)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## shawkt55 (30 يوليو 2017)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## MHRLLRHM (19 مايو 2021)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

